# وسائل الرفع Slings (مخاطر و وسائل وقاية)



## يا الغالي (23 يناير 2014)

يتناول الملف التالي:  مخاطرها ،  طرق فحصها، تحديد الحمل الواقع عليها، طرق ربط الاحمال، وطرق حماية من مخاطرها. 
امثلة على: السلاسل المعدنية والوايرات الصلب واحزمة المصنعة من القماش والكتان.
 
 تحميل الملف 




 حساب الوزن المحمول على وسيلة الرفع

 ==​  اساسيات  التصبين  Rigging   (مخاطر و وسائل وقاية) 
محاور الملف الرئيسية: 
الأنواع المختلفة للأوناش والفروق بينهم، الأجزاء الأوناش ومكوناتها وكيفية عملها، الفحص والتفتيش غلى أدوات الرفع والتصبين ومتى يتم إستبعادها، حساب الاحمال الاوناش، فحص واختبار الاوناش، تأمين منطقة عمل الاوناش، اشتراطات السلامة فى سلة رفع الاشخاص، الاشارات اليدوية لتوجيه الاوناش، كيفية إعداد خطة الرفع (Lifting Plan)


----------



## lan_ometa (18 أبريل 2014)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أغسطس 2016)

تعمل ، حاول مرة ثانية


----------

